# Custom GA16 Turbo Headers?



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

I heard some guys talking about the possibility of using a cast header from one of the old hondas (88? and carbureted?)

Obviously there would have to be some custom work done... 

Has anyone else ever heard of anything like this before? If so, What about bolt patterns etc? 

If i get a chance, ill swing by the junk yard and give you my opinion on feasibility.

Later


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I know JavierB14 worked with full-race to develop a custom mani for his car. PM him, very knowledgeable guy


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

techincally every manifold is custom, even HS. but you can build your own. if you can find a old header or cut the flanges of the orignal manifold and weld from there that way you don't nee to worry about bolt patterns, just the distance between the two flanges.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i didnt work with full-race, i work at full-race. i just made a log mani in a couple of hours.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

javier, I know you can make it look better than that  j/j

nice man.


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

Javier, I was wondering what you mainly use for cutting... you have to be playing with a plasma cutter? To get the accuracy you want, especially when your cutting into a stainless bend like that...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol...thanks

i have one extra head flange, a couple of t25/t28 turbine inlet flanges, and some material left. i was going to use these to make an equal length header for my brothers car...but not any more. if any one wants one, IM me.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

machinist vise, center punch, center drill, drill press, and a bi metal hole saw....and a couple of other tricks


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I got his old turbo manifold that he "whipped up in a couple hours". For a one off piece its beautiful!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

MDGA16 said:


> *Javier, I was wondering what you mainly use for cutting... you have to be playing with a plasma cutter? To get the accuracy you want, especially when your cutting into a stainless bend like that... *



plasma cutters aren't always that accurate and don't always give smooth cuts.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

anyone wanna hook me up with a manifold? im getting a t-25, rebuilding with a t-28 core, and going from there


----------

